# Nichia 219A 4000k 93cri Vs Osram oslon 4500k 96cri



## neutralwhite (Mar 19, 2016)

One of these will be going into a sinner custom copper 18650, but which one?.
im not looking for power, just great hcri and runtime.
1.5A?.
looking for over 2 hours runtime on high!.


also for the Oslon, would Sinkpad be better than noctigon?.
thanks.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 4, 2016)

which led did you go with?


----------

